# 1 acre homestead in Warren, Maine $100,000



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

5 bdrm., 2 full bath, lg. LR, open kitchen w/lots of cabinets. dining rm. Interior is mostly tongue and groove pine, feels like a log cabin. Oil furnace and wood stove for heat. Main house is a 1986 Titan 26x48 w/16x22 addition (2002) on 1 acre on a dead end paved road. Quiet neighborhood, just 2 mi. to Thomaston. Large yd., great sm. homestead. 12x16 shed w/attached wood shed, other outbuildings. 
We had 2 sheep, 100 chickens, and a rabbit, a 3000 sq ft garden, and a nice lawn. New pear trees out front and plenty of wild raspberries and a bed of strawberries. Nice place, we just feel God calling us to a ministry in Ohio. Would consider most any offer.
Email for more pictures and other info. $100,000

Yes, this is the 1 acre homestead from my blog at http://1acrehomestead.blogspot.com 
We are moving to Ohio, looking for a rent or cheap home within 10 miles of Beaverdam, Ohio.

Mark


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

I got some interior and exterior pictures up. Please check it all out. You can see the pictures at http://picasaweb.google.com/cowperthwaitefamily/HouseForSale#

Mark


----------

